# elk up big cottonwood



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I have seen alot of nice deer up big cottonwood, but no elk does any deer hunter want to trade info is so send me an email and we will chat.


----------



## huntingfool (Sep 29, 2008)

I was up big yesterday and i ran into about 50 elk there was about 10 nice bulls hanging around there i have seen this same heard the last two times i went up there i will email you and tell you where they are exactly not a problem.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Huntingfool I sent you a pm.


----------



## lucky goose (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont know if you are willing but i would love info on deer in big cottonwood . elk also , not looking for big racks just a meat hunter. please respond if you want to chat


----------

